

Subscribely: Create your subscription site using our boilerplate (Stripe-ready) - wolfparade
https://github.com/SockClub/subscribely

======
lost-theory
Neat. I built something similar, it's a Flask blueprint for doing stripe
charges/subscriptions:

<https://bitbucket.org/lost_theory/flask-stripe-blueprint>

It's meant to be integrated into an existing flask application (just override
& instantiate the blueprint, then mount it on your app).

------
bemmu
Thanks for sharing, I can't believe all this time I wasn't aware templates
have {% extends %} and {%block ...%}.

Compared to the Candy Japan codebase, this code is cleaner, but seems only to
be the sign-up part? I wonder if you have some extra scripts you run when
fulfillment day comes.

------
marcamillion
Would love a Ruby version of this.

~~~
pdenya
Definitely. A rails version specifically would be helpful for me.

~~~
marcamillion
Agreed.

------
yahelc
Could not be timed more perfectly. Was just about to start a subscription
service for the API on <http://sharedcount.com>

Thanks for open sourcing this!

------
yashchandra
This is great. I am a Flask fan and was looking to build something like this.
Will definitely try it out.

